# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم RIFF BOX  RIFF Box New Repair Pack Released

## mohamed73

*12/05/2014 Released :*  *Sony:*  *C6603 Xperia Z Now Supported With Version 4.4.4 Repair Boot/Bricked Phone(First in The World)*    *C6603/C6602 Xperia Z Now Supported For Repair Imei null/Baseband Unknown only if have SW Problem(First in The World)*  *HTC:*   *Sensation XE PG5813001 now Supported Both MID 0x105310E1 & 0x104210E1 Repair Boot/Bricked/Recovery/Kernel/CID/Wlan*    *Ruby/Amaze PH8510000/PH8511000 Now  Supported Safe Repair Without Damaged SimLock/IMSI With 4 Different  Hboot ENG ,Repair Boot/Brciked/Recovery/Kernel/CID/Wlan (First in The  World)*    *Samsung :*   *GT-I9190 Galaxy S4 Mini Now Supported For Repair Boot/Bricked/EFS/Modem Version XXUBNA1 / UBUBNA3 / UBUBNB1 / UBUBND1* ================================================== =======  *
12/10/2014 Released :* *Samsung:*  *GT-I9205 Galaxy Mega LTE Latest 4.4.2 Now Supported With RIFF Box For Repair Boot/Bricked/EFS/Modem/ROM2*  *Sony:* *Xperia E C1605 Now Supported With RIFF Box For Repair Boot/Recovery/Kernel  Updated Old Package :
Nokia X Rm-1030 Added JTAG Photo
Smasung P3100 Minor Bug Fixed*

----------

